

Is Your Startup Solving a Worthwhile Problem?  - karterk
http://mohansawhney.com/2011/06/05/is-your-startup-solving-a-worthwhile-problem-seven-questions-to-ponder/

======
mindcrime
Good stuff. I especially liked point #7:

 _Solve a worsening problem: Pick a problem that is likely to get worse over
time and you will guarantee that your market opportunity will grow for years
to come. When Google set out to make the world’s information useful, its a
problem that is getting worse by the day. So there’s plenty of headroom for
them. On the other hand, distributing DVDs in stores or by mail is not a
problem that has legs, which is why Blockbuster Video is bankrupt and Netflix
is moving to online streaming._

I'd never thought about that point specifically before, but it makes a lot of
sense... if the problem is constantly growing, the market should be expanding
along with it. Seems like a "well, duh" thing in retrospect, but sometimes
it's good to be slapped in the face with the "should be obvious" stuff.

